# Advice on small crack in Hublot Big Bang Aero Bang (Black Magic)



## Zermattforever (11 mo ago)

Hello all!
I’m trying to buy this watch for my dad’s birthday and the seller has disclosed this small crack on the back of the case. Should I be worried or is it so minor that it shouldn’t be an issue.

All of your wisdom and experience is appreciated as I’m not a watch expert.


----------



## slyc7724 (11 mo ago)

What is the reference number? It looks as though it is a ceramic (it can't be resin, can it) caseback. If so then it could have easily cracked from someone over tightening the screw or nicking the chamfer near the clearance hole for the screw, resulting in a failure of the caseback and requiring a new part to restore the watch to it's original specification (if it's ceramic) The movement of this watch is not so special as to warrant buying the watch and hoping to find a replacement caseback cheap to maintain some of the value of the watch. I would stay away. It reminds me of some euro sedans that seem to be a bargin but come with problems, problems that anyone who knows adjusts the value down to so as to account for the future pain of restoration.


----------



## Zermattforever (11 mo ago)

slyc7724 said:


> What is the reference number? It looks as though it is a ceramic (it can't be resin, can it) caseback. If so then it could have easily cracked from someone over tightening the screw or nicking the chamfer near the clearance hole for the screw, resulting in a failure of the caseback and requiring a new part to restore the watch to it's original specification (if it's ceramic) The movement of this watch is not so special as to warrant buying the watch and hoping to find a replacement caseback cheap to maintain some of the value of the watch. I would stay away. It reminds me of some euro sedans that seem to be a bargin but come with problems, problems that anyone who knows adjusts the value down to so as to account for the future pain of restoration.


Yes on it being ceramic and here is the reference number: 311ci1170gr
It is definitely discounted to a price I can reach but if after a year of my dad wearing it is going to crack further requiring service I don’t know if that is a cost he can bear.


----------



## slyc7724 (11 mo ago)

There is no way to "repair" a ceramic to restore it's original mechanical properties. The visible nature of the crack means that it is no longer water tight, I would find out the price of the caseback (unlikely a donor watch makes sense) and plan on having a skilled (knows ceramic cases) watchmaker do the swap out. Otherwise you have some thing like a vintage watch that you must take off just to wash your hands.


----------



## Joe Blow (Jan 8, 2022)

The case back is cracked and absolutely needs to be replaced before wearing. As it is, dust and moisture will have no trouble finding their way into the movement eventually causing major damage.

Definite “don’t buy” in the current condition.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

The crack looks like it could have been from over tightening that screw. Which would raise some concerns.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I’d pass. Yes, you could replace the caseback, but how long has it been like that? What’s gotten into the case that’s going to bite me in the ass later?


----------



## Zermattforever (11 mo ago)

Wow

Thanks so much for all the feedback. It definitely made me nervous and now I have some reassurance. Looks like that watch with what we can all afford for his 70th is out of reach.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Why does the black color on the rotor looks like it is badly painted on?

The listing is here:





Hublot Big Bang Aero Black Magic 311.CI.1170.GR | Ref. 311.CI.1170.GR Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 18 Hublot ref. 311.CI.1170.GR watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 311.CI.1170.GR watch.




www.chrono24.fi





Compare it to this one:

















uhrinstinkt.com


Order luxury watches online at low prices ★ free consultation ★ over 1,500 models in stock ★ 21 days return shipping ★ top prices ★ free shipping




www.uhrinstinkt.com





Or this one:

















Pre-owned Hublot Aero Bang 311.ci.1170.gr Ceramic Skeleton dial 42mm A


Buy at the best price used Hublot Aero Bang watch 311.ci.1170.gr in Ceramic. Pre-owned Hublot watches for sale from Gray and Sons.




www.grayandsons.com


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

The OP sample appears to have corrosion on the rotor, almost looks like it was taken out, the rust sanded off, and the black paint reapplied. This looks like a damaged movement - the whole of the inside has a yellowish "I was once rusty" tint.


----------



## cwr (Apr 18, 2021)

Run.


----------



## philricciardi (Jan 26, 2019)

Pass on that. Ceramic isn’t repairable. Replacing is only option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosG92 (3 mo ago)

That’s ceramic, so there is not fix for that. You would need to replace the whole part. 
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

